# Hollywood Orchestra Diamond vs Gold



## kfirpr (Jan 2, 2016)

Can you create lush big string\brass sectionby layering gold version woth other libraries, or diamond is a must have for that special magic?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 2, 2016)

kfirpr said:


> Can you create lush big string\brass sectionby layering gold version woth other libraries, or diamond is a must have for that special magic?



Not sure though what you mean here?

Gold and Diamond differ in some points, the main thing are the additional mic positions which Diamond has. But they both offer the same sonically characteristics. So I am not sure what you mean by saying "Diamond is a must for that special magic"?..
Maybe you can define a bit your concern?


----------



## AllanH (Jan 2, 2016)

In my experience, I use the default microphones (i.e. Gold) almost every time - it's certainly what I start with. If the question is in the context of "layering", I'd say Gold is fine. Diamond obviously gives you additional sonic abilities, so you are "missing" something.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 2, 2016)

If I understand correctly what kfirpr is asking, it is the relative sonic benefits of multiple mic positions of HO versus layering them with other libraries. And the only answer I have is, it sounds different.

For years I have been layering libraries with the goal of creating a "personal" sound. This at least doubles my work as to do it properly, you need to replay each part since each library responds differently to your playing and CCs and I am starting to consider that if I take my ego out of the whole "personal sound" thing and stick with HO Diamond for most things and just add mic positions, especially the vintage mics which lately I have fallen in love with (and sometimes the UAD Oceanway plug-in) I am getting results that may be as good or better, or not, just different.

And it is at least 50% less work. More and more, I seem to gravitate towards a more simple approach.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 2, 2016)

Orcel said:


> Not for Strings, Gold is enough because Close Mic or Mid, don't bring anything better. Same for Brass to me, but sometimes Mid mic can be interesting. I only recommend Diamond for Winds.



Have you tried the vintage mics Orcel? They really do have a different vibe IMO.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 2, 2016)

Orcel said:


> Yes, of coarse I did ! I always look for the best sound. But it doesn't bring more presence to the sound. What I like the most with East West sounds is the authenticity (or genuineness) of the sound. BUT, this specific color don't make East West instrument easy to mix with other banks. It's why I prefer to keep the cleaner and clearer sound to be able to correct it with best EQ and then I get a wonderful result.
> Sorry for my average english. I hope you understand what I mean
> Cyril


I do, but I am reaching different conclusions.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 2, 2016)

No, I absolutely do not have to recommend Diamond and for many users I don't, but if you read my earlier post I have been experimenting.


----------



## kfirpr (Jan 2, 2016)

I just listened to Thomas demos on the EW website and liked to fullness of the strings and above it was stated that this is the diamond version, I'm specifically referring to the emotional strings piece I forgot whT it called.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 2, 2016)

kfirpr said:


> I just listened to Thomas demos on the EW website and liked to fullness of the strings and above it was stated that this is the diamond version, I'm specifically referring to the emotional strings piece I forgot whT it called.




And that is the expertise in knowing orchestration, voiceleading and writing correctly for strings, man. (plus presenting the libraries strongs) Of course it is well mixed / produced. But that piece of music would even sound good with another library when correctly executed. But what I wanted to say by that? It is not the "diamond" in the "strings" which makes your sound a "diamond". It is your craft and execution behind it. Sounds a bit corny but it is the truth at least for me.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 2, 2016)

I think I've read here or reviews that the woodwinds and percussion are much better using the diamond instead of gold.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 2, 2016)

With only $100 price difference between Gold and Diamond, why even consider Gold?

Edit: At today's prices, what you get with Diamond is nothing short of extraordinary.


----------



## kfirpr (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry for the misunderstanding but now I have HB and HS gold only, which means I'll need to spend 699$ for the Diamond orchestra.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 3, 2016)

there was a better sale for the gold and diamond orchestra a few weeks back. if i remember right diamond was 599$ and gold was 399$.

actually it has been on special sale for two or three times now, and iam sure it will be again.

i always wonder why the sales from east west are so different. i mean, it is on sale now but it was cheaper in a previous sale? doesnt make much sense to me.


----------



## owenave (Apr 8, 2016)

Right now Gold is $199 and Diamond is $299 in April 2016... not sure how long. 
Is Diamond the top String Library or is there a larger one from EW?


----------



## Karma (Apr 8, 2016)

owenave said:


> Is Diamond the top String Library or is there a larger one from EW?


Generally Diamond is the top I believe.


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 9, 2016)

On a side note - it is in the works at EastWest to offer multiple mic positions for cloud subscribers who pay yearly in advance (as in HO Gold with multiple mics).


----------



## Altine Jackson (Apr 9, 2016)

Interesting. Are you referring to the price of Composer Cloud Plus, or something new/different? As far as I rememebr (and I could definitely be wrong) it was around 700 dollars per year for CCP, which was a bit too steep for me. If there was more of a middle ground option such as just choosing a couple of libraries for extra mics within Composer Cloud and paying a bit more, I would be very interested.


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 9, 2016)

From what Admin it looks to be the plan to be a part of the composer cloud (normal).

This thread

Posts 8/9/10


----------



## Altine Jackson (Apr 9, 2016)

The admin was very noticeably careful not to fully commit to the idea as a promise (which is fair enough), but it's nice to know that the possibility is there!


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 9, 2016)

Heroix said:


> there was a better sale for the gold and diamond orchestra a few weeks back. if i remember right diamond was 599$ and gold was 399$.
> 
> actually it has been on special sale for two or three times now, and iam sure it will be again.
> 
> i always wonder why the sales from east west are so different. *i mean, it is on sale now but it was cheaper in a previous sale? doesnt make much sense to me.*



This is nothing new with other vendors. It seems lately some of their sale go under the radar and I check the site often. Some of the Diamond upgrades cost a bit more because they ship it you on a drive.


----------

